# What Musical Mood is your Favorite and Which Composer(s) Do It Best In Your Opinion?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm a fan of soft pretty music that is sensual. Think to composers like Debussy, Satie and Chopin's Nocturnes.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Atmospheric, mysterious. Favorites would be Schumann, Scriabin, Messiaen, Debussy, Ravel, Mahler, and Sibelius.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

For romance and great sex—Opera with Pavarotti singing his greatest hits. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> For romance and great sex-Opera with Pavarotti singing his greatest hits. :tiphat:


:lol::lol:


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Mostly epic and heroic music with touches of wizardry, or music that goes from dark to light through a strong struggle until reaching a cathartic ending.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Rich in content and yet happy in the same time; Tchaikovsky's ballets are some of my all-time favorites in music, and this is why-I love Russian ballet! It embodies everything beautiful in Classical music into one!


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Sad: Schubert (more bleak), Chopin (more nostalgic)
Grand: Beethoven, Mahler, Wagner


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Devotion to god—for which the composer I'm thinking of is so obvious he need not be mentioned.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

music by shaman-composers who put me in touch with the ineffable


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I made this thread too. I bumped my Mozart thread, so I'll bump this one too. I think Mozart is soft and delicate like Debussy, except Mozart tends to celebrate the day while Debussy and others listed serve the night.

In my own music (improvisations) I serve the afternoon I feel!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I like music with an acerbic/slightly acidic somewhat tart "bite" to it: some Bartók, some Prokofiev, Khachaturian, Shostakovich, Martinů--in addition to joyous music, and to richly-textured, multi-hued, "Brahmsian" music (like the music of Brahms ). Plus many other kinds......


----------

